# VIRGINIA BOTTLES



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

HERE ARE FEW I FOUND WHILE DIVING SOME MORE AROUND THE TRESTLE WHERE THE CABOOSE IS.


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

1


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

2


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

3


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

4


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

5


----------



## arthur (Aug 24, 2008)

1. MARION BOTTLING WORKS MARION VA.
 2.VIRGINIA BOTTLING INC CLIFTON FORGE VA
 3. BANNER COLA CORP CHRISTIANSBURG VA
 4.  RADFORD ICE CORP BOTTLING DEPT. RADFORD VA


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish that Marion was in better shape, nice finds.


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2008)

hey art very nice, those are good bottles, keep looking for those, i really like the marion bottle  mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 27, 2008)

Arthur...the VA slug plates are good finds. The Christiansburg is rather tough ta get...Marion is about 2nd...followed by Clifton Forge and Radford...[/align]


----------



## ncbred (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice finds Arthur!


----------

